# kde копирование и вставка в chromium сломалась

## lerr000

Здравствуйте.

Не копируется текст из chromium в Klipper, вернее вставляются в него непонятные иероглифы(предположительно ISO-8859-1). При вставке текста например из firefox в chromium, вставляется число 406651 (не понимаю откуда оно появляется). 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> locale
> 
> LANG=ru_RU.utf8
> ...

 

Подскажите, что не так с chromium ?

----------

